# Rockingham Speed Products...



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is one of our first bodies coming out and we will have some more soon as well a other products......Tires hubs and other R/C Drag items...

Body is the PM68.. name and part number...

Billy


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Billy, body looks awesome. Is it a new mold or a previous mold with add ons
I live here in NC and paint bodys, my guys would love this one!!!


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

It is a totaly new mold... i designed it back a bit and had it made by master mold maker Rick Jordan.... Also got a second one done but painting it now and will have pics soon as well. its a PM41. (willies)

Both mold were designed to fint the newr 12" drag cars running Nitro Pro Mod (3.5 rear tires) but fit the 11'' cars just as well....right now it doent include a rear spoiler since most are making their own but soon i will offer a kit on its on for that and offer the bodies with or with out the spoiler kit.....

i will keep everyone posted...

BIlly


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Billy, Thanks for the reply, my blood is pump now!! I cant wait to see the 41, I would like to get in touch with you - here's my Email address [email protected]
Everyone is going to want some of these!!! THANKS Kevin


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

PM 68 wins concourse for Doorslammers at Rods Titusville Fla national....


BIlly


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a pic of our PM41.. hope you like it....


----------



## A/Fuel (Nov 8, 2005)

*PM41 Body*

Billy


That body looks great, Nice job on both of them.


A/Fuel


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks..... THey are moving fast....

Billy


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Billy W do you have a web site


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Not yet working on it now.. we got to get some pics of other products on it .. and then it will be ready to go....

I can answer any questions you may have .....

Billy


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Billy are you going to be at the NC race the 21, 22, or 23 
I would like to meet you and by some bodies!!!!
LMK thanks Kevin at GLGRAPHIX


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes Sir i will be there.. i might be there for a while Friday morning... and leave earliy or i may just be ther first thing saturday..... heading to Rockingham Dragway Friday night for the IHRA Spring Nationals quailifing.... But i will be there for the rest of the weekend for sure... Saturday and Sunday...

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

BIg time congrats to Jeff Steube on TQ at the RODS WALBERN Nats in NC this weekend in Nitro Pro Mod with a [email protected] Wiht our PM68 body... then ran thru the ladder and won the class with a [email protected]ome run!!!!

And to Woody Woodruff for winning the B-side with a [email protected] in the same class. With the same body on his ride as well.....

Billy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

here is my latest paint job on the PM68 Pro Mod... Hope you like it... more products coming soon...

Billy


----------



## griz11 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Here is another pic of the willys body*

I am putting together a pm41 willys. Here is my body almost painted up and ready to mount to the chassis. Sorry to hear about the wiley-x car Billy. That was a nice ride.



















I'm hoping to get this one on the track Saturday.

Griz


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Sep 9, 2006)

Billy, do you have pictures of all your RC bodies? I'm looking to start a new form of racing and these bodies would look great for those cars.


----------



## Jeff DEAM (Mar 12, 2007)

Like to know how to get in contact with Rockingham Speed Products (RSP). Like to purchase a prostock body from you.Part # PS05 and funnycar part# FC06. Thank you Jeff


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Jeff DEAM said:


> Like to know how to get in contact with Rockingham Speed Products (RSP). Like to purchase a prostock body from you.Part # PS05 and funnycar part# FC06. Thank you Jeff


PM Billy W he is the owner.


----------



## Jeff DEAM (Mar 12, 2007)

*Need bodies*

how do I get in contact with BIlly W at Rockingham Speed products . Like to purchase few bodies from your company. Thank you


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Go to his profile and send him a PM or E-mail.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Jeff.. i haven't been here in a while... contact me thru [email protected] or check out www.myspace.com/bwrsp

Billy W


----------



## SPOOFY (Mar 28, 2002)

Billy I plan on stopping by Saturday to say hey and watch some RACING! See you then.

Andy


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Adny come on down ... bring a lawn chair and a cooler and hang out...lol 

Should be a blast.... noon til dusk wil be good to watch on saturday....

Billy


----------



## Flipper13 (Jan 13, 2007)

Billy "Spoof" will run the country side-- what time do the doors open?


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Flipper see this thread....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171476

see the flier its got all the info.... come on down too.. friday we got Red Bull handing out some drinks to us..... snag a few to mixx later on....lol...

Billy


----------



## SPOOFY (Mar 28, 2002)

Billy and Flipper, I have a favor, do either one of you have some pictures of oval cars from Sandhills Raceway or any other track. I'm looking for different views and things. Really need a pic of Fabio's old #27 Sandhills Raceway car. Talk to you soon. 

Andy
(techman)


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

*rockingham speed products*

hey there:Wow bodies look good so far keep them coming.Do you have a wed site up yet other that myspace if not do you plan to?thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jr81 (Nov 13, 2005)

*bodies*

i just got my new gto from billy this weekend at the rcrods race and it looks awesome.. great job billy.. also i won a body in the giveaways so bill i got one coming your way to paint :wave:


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

hope you enjoy it...

BIlly


----------



## Rick Harvey (Mar 25, 2007)

to Billy W,Have seen your pm41 pics and it's awesome. I'm interested in trying drag racing i have some stuff laying around and am wondering if that pm41 would fit over an old 10L chassis (the wide one)?If not any suggestions? Thanx for your time, Rick


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick... no it won't fit one of the old wide cars ..sorry... even some of the narrow newer cars are a bit wide......

depending on how fast you want to go... you can get one of the Parma "Good Time " Chassis and run one in bracket.. or you can keep your eye out on E-Bay for old drag cars for sale... or check out www.imdra.com or www.rcrods.com and they have for sale areas to check or just post that you are looking for a car to start with.... 

Or Rick what area are you in?.. i can send you to one of the area races.. many racers have extra cars that can be bought at some of the races....

Biggest thing you might need for an electric car of any kind if you just want to test the waters is a drag hub for ht right side to fold the gear...IRS (Irrgang.. advertiser to the right) has one for the job....no diffs used... 

i know that realy didn't answer your questions...lol... but let me know if you have any specific ones i can help out with....

Billy


----------

